# Cast removal



## daniel (Mar 2, 2009)

Is there a CPT code for cast removal of the index finger?


I say no, from just looking at the CPT book. But am I missing something? From what I see this would be included in the E/M visit.


Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## dmaec (Mar 2, 2009)

typically fingers get splints,...not so much casts... (unless it's a hand,finger, thumb wrist sort of thing)...
you can't charge for cast removal anyway, UNLESS the cast was applied by another physician. (not of your group/facility)

so, appears if your provider removed the splint (or cast) from the finger of a patient that was placed by another provider not of your group/facility - then YOUR provider could probably code a low level E/M. (depending on documentation support of course)


----------



## mksmith713 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ditto what Donna said.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*Global*

UNLESS .. you billed fracture care and this is within the global period. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dmaec (Mar 5, 2009)

Tessa... ?  if his provider did do fracture care and this was within the global, he still can't bill removal...   (I'm just not clear on your post)..


----------



## hthompson (Mar 12, 2012)

Our office removed a short arm cast that we didn't apply.  Can we bill for this as it's own CPT or is it just the E/M office visit?  I see 4 cast removal codes, but none of them look appropriate.

29700, 29705, 29710, 29715


----------

